# overdrive off/on



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

How are U guys driving in town?  Do U turn overdrive off/on.. any suggestions.  
I start to hear engine noise, like on my old car, even after car service (oil / filter change) on elevation or on start moving. 24000 km on my X-Trail :lame:


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Overdrive is always on except when climbing hill, no problem yet.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Same here...


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Same here ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*OverDrive*

Same here... always on.


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for responding guys  and by the "engine noise" I mean that - taka..taka..taka.. noise hehe


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

wal said:


> Thanks for responding guys  and by the "engine noise" I mean that - taka..taka..taka.. noise hehe


My 02 Altima 2.5S has had the same 'taka...taka...taka' noise since I got the car. Have had it in to be looked at at least 6 times over the past 3 years and the dealer can't find anything wrong. A bit of an annoyance really. My first guess is that it could be the timing chain - but who knows??

jww


----------

